
The rank hypocrisy of Jeff Bezos' $690k donation to Australia - pluma
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/jeff-bezos-australia-fire-donation
======
Arnt
So he's giving an unspecified part of his disposable income, but not selling
any of his very valuable saleable assets, and that makes him a hypocrite.

What does that make of ordinary homeowners? People who could borrow another
$100k on their home, or sell it, but don't?

